# Lots of Tickets.



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi. i had my license taken away on account of 5 (speeding) tickets. do they automatically take my license away w/ one more? what's the law? I already paid my 'suspend' time but got 2 after getting bac on the road. this is all w/in one yr tho.

I apparently don't deserve the right to drive, i have two more months of school left, i work in the OR and i need to finish my schooling. _just a question_. my hearing date for the 1st one is at the end of this month.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

You obviously dont deserve to be on the road. You dont get it. They suspend your license, you get it back and get another 2 tickets, your an idiot. TAKE THE FREAKIN BUS!.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Is this a fuckin' joke, is this a setup? Anyways:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh boy this is going to be good!


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

_RIGHT to _drive, huh, please cite the law that gives you that right.

Can't do it, eh?

Driving is a _privilege_ given to responsible persons, not a God-given right.

You mentioned "working in the OR", and schooling, I take it that you are some sort of medical student.

Anyone who is so irresponsible that they can't learn to drive and obey the laws of the road, and who thinks they are high and mighty and have a *right* to drive, is certainly _not_ someone I would want to have anything to do with my medical care or the care of a family member!

Perhaps you should look for a job cleaning restrooms at McDonald's-- oh no, wait, you could not even learn to do that because it requires compliance with health codes and laws!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Romero said:


> Hi. i had my license taken away on account of 5 (speeding) tickets.
> I apparently don't deserve the right to drive,.


There, I fixed your post moron.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

MCADPD24 said:


> TAKE THE FREAKIN BUS!.


*Yeah, the BAN BUS. Beep beep, look what I see pulling in........:flipoff:*


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Why? thats all I can say


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

Dear Masscops,

I read several posts on this website and saw how you viciously pummel people who ask silly questions about traffic citations and previous arrests, as well as questions about how police officers, who work for "The MAN", are keeping us down. As such, being the masochist that I am, I figured I'd ask my own silly question about my driving record.....


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

That's actually pretty accurate Reiley, you should see some of the e-mails and nasty PM's that come in... You'd think we shot their dog.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> That's actually pretty accurate Reiley, you should see some of the e-mails and nasty PM's that come in... You'd think we shot their dog.


It's on a daily basis that I get them, I am on the hit list. LOL


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I didn't want to mention that part Har!! (But it was probably widely surmised..)


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

keep speeding , our budgets need the money


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Romero said:


> Hi. i had my license taken away on account of 5 (speeding) tickets. do they automatically take my license away w/ one more? what's the law? I already paid my 'suspend' time but got 2 after getting bac on the road. this is all w/in one yr tho.
> 
> I apparently don't deserve the right to drive, i have two more months of school left, i work in the OR and i need to finish my schooling. _just a question_. my hearing date for the 1st one is at the end of this month.


*Translated:*
*I am a moron. I can't drive to save my life and although I've had my license taken away already I continue to prove my inability to the officers that pull me over and the court that takes my license away.
On top of all that I can't spell and my grammar sucks.*

*PLEASE beat on me and tell me I'm worthless!! I beg it of you!!
Then when you're done put me on the pretty bus of yours because I really want to go for a ride!*
*Thank you,*
*Romero*


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Romero said:


> Hi. i had my license taken away on account of 5 (speeding) tickets.... take my license away...what's the law?
> 
> I apparently don't deserve to drive, i have two more months of school left,


I believe the law would be habitual offender. You are right you dont deserve to drive. I would highly recommend more than just two more months of school. You obviously have a learning disability. You mention that you work in the OR. You should spend some time in the ER and see what a person looks like after an MVA. Jut remember when you think to yourself- It cant happen to me it always happens to the "other guy". To someone you ARE the "other guy".


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

This should be mandatory purchase for noobs who venture into "Ask a Cop";


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Delta, is that you on the left?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

We could always just get rid of Ask A Cop again....that made it somewhat quiet, sorta, for a few minutes.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

No, no, no, Kate... Better to have the members feasting on the Ask-A-Coppers than each other...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

....I suppose.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

DNorth said:


> _RIGHT to _drive, huh, please cite the law that gives you that right.
> 
> Can't do it, eh?
> 
> ...


DNORTH...I hate to do this to you bro, and I'm not taking sides, just pointing this out....but....I believe the poster was referring to his "right to operate" per MGL. It is mentioned ad nauseum in MGL.

*Chapter 90: Section 23*. Operation of motor vehicle after suspension or revocation of license; concealment of identity of motor vehicle

_Section 23. Any person convicted of operating a motor vehicle after his license to operate has been suspended or revoked, or after notice of the suspension or revocation of his *right to operate* a motor vehicle without a license has been issued by the registrar and received by such person or by his agent or employer, and prior to the restoration of such license or *right to operate* or to the issuance to him of a new license to operate, and any person convicted of operating or causing or permitting any other person to operate a motor vehicle after the certificate of registration for such vehicle has been suspended or revoked and prior to the restoration of such registration or to the issuance of a new certificate of registration for such vehicle, or whoever exhibits to an officer authorized to make arrests, when requested by said officer to show his license, a license issued to another person with intent to conceal his identity, shall, except as provided by section twenty-eight of chapter two hundred and sixty-six, be punished for a first offence by a fine of not less than five hundred nor more than one thousand dollars or by imprisonment for not more than ten days, or both, and for any subsequent offence by imprisonment for not less than sixty days nor more than one year, and any person who attaches or permits to be attached to a motor vehicle or trailer a number plate assigned to another motor vehicle or trailer, or who obscures or permits to be obscured the figures on any number plate attached to any motor vehicle or trailer, or who fails to display on a motor vehicle or trailer the number plate and the register number duly issued therefor, with intent to conceal the identity of such motor vehicle or trailer, shall be punished by a fine of not more than one hundred dollars or by imprisonment for not more than ten days, or both. Any person convicted of operating a motor vehicle after his license to operate has been revoked by reason of his having been found to be an habitual traffic offender, as provided in section twenty-two F, or after notice of such revocation of his *right to operate *a motor vehicle without a license has been issued by the registrar and received by such person or by his agent or employer, and prior to the restoration of such license or *right to operate* or the issuance to him of a new license to operate shall be punished by a fine of not less than five hundred nor more than five thousand dollars or by imprisonment for not more than two years, or both. In no case shall a person be prosecuted for operating after suspension or revocation of a license upon a failure to pay an administrative reinstatement fee without a prior written notice from the registrar mandating payment thereof. _

Sorry Bro.....but for what it's worth...I agree with the SPIRIT of your post. :wub:


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

The first paragraph in the 2nd chapter of the Driver's Manual states:

"Driving in Massachusetts is a privilege, not a right. You earn driving privileges by passing written and road tests that prove your ability to operate a motor vehicle safely and within the law."

quoted from the 09/2003 revision.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Boston Man said:


> The first paragraph in the 2nd chapter of the Driver's Manual states:
> 
> "Driving in Massachusetts is a privilege, not a right. You earn driving privileges by passing written and road tests that prove your ability to operate a motor vehicle safely and within the law."
> 
> quoted from the 09/2003 revision.


I think I'll have to go with the Massachusetts General Laws, rather then _Johnny Learns How To Drive_.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Also, when I run a license, and it comes back as revoked. The code is RRV. Right Revoked. Not Privilege revoked....again....jus' sayin'.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Semantics!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

BRION24 said:


> Semantics!


Isn't that what the law is all about?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Isn't that what the law is all about? :wink:


No that would be " some antics " ....


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Is there any better feeling in the world than having initial contact with an arrogant a-hole on a traffic stop, then seeing the letters "SUS" or "REV" next to their license status on the laptop? :rock:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

mtc said:


> I'd guess it's right up there with having some jerkoff playing the name game, finding their real personality... with warrants....


We have a dispatcher who (wo)mans the teletype, that rivals Joe Friday as far as investigative skills. Give her a name and approximate DOB, and it's positively amazing what she can find. She was largely responsible for locating a murderer on the run from Canada;

http://portsmouthemployment.com/2005news/06072005/south_of/46340.htm

For the fake name people, I like to approach them, say "Okay ____ (insert real name), here's what I did", then watch for a reaction. They never have one.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Is there any better feeling in the world than having initial contact with an arrogant a-hole on a traffic stop, then seeing the letters "SUS" or "REV" next to their license status on the laptop? :rock:


Haha Delta, I had that very thing happen to me ages ago. A local businessman, who is a huge dickhead (hey he's even balding so he looks like one too) started lipping off to me when I stopped him. Demanded that a supervisor come to the scene as well. I found out that he was suspended for payment default, told the supervisor that I was hooking him, and he was off to see the Wizard. The look on this douche's face was priceless, not to mention he was less than a mile from home.:twisted: Almost made it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> Haha Delta, I had that very thing happen to me ages ago. A local businessman, who is a huge dickhead (hey he's even balding so he looks like one too) started lipping off to me when I stopped him. Demanded that a supervisor come to the scene as well. I found out that he was suspended for payment default, told the supervisor that I was hooking him, and he was off to see the Wizard. The look on this douche's face was priceless, not to mention he was less than a mile from home.:twisted: Almost made it.


Bruce Sauvageau?


----------

